# Which iLife apps come with Tiger?



## beagleyguy (Nov 9, 2004)

Got a question:

If I were to delete my current OS (Jaguar), by completely formatting the hard drive, then install Tiger, would I still get iMovie, iPhoto, etc.?

In other words, will Tiger even include these programs?


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the answer to this is no.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I'll second that. iTunes wouldn't be surprising at all. iPhoto is possible (I think my retail Panther includes an older version of iPhoto), but I wouldn't expect to see the others at all.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

There is going to be (in the US at least) a bundle of Tiger and iLife 05.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

A Tiger + iLife + iWork bundle is available in Canada for $249, which is $99 off the three bought separately.

The real answer to the original post is: if you don't have an iLife installer but you use the apps, you should buy a copy.

Or, if you have a preinstalled version from a new computer, the Software Restore disc(s) should still work with a new OS installed. (This was true for my G3 iBook, for example.)

Finally, many would argue (and I agree) that there's no need to wipe the drive for an OS upgrade. Do "Archive and Install" instead.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

When I install Panther from the Panther discs I get iTunes, iPhoto and iMovie. I assume you get those with Tiger.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

It would probably be iLife 04 Apps which are included.. since they were included with Panther. iLife 05 is new.. so they would probably have to be purchased separately.. of course this is all speculation.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

My 0.02$ worth on that...
I believe iLife will be bundled as usually with some Macs (mostly iMac, iBook...) as Tiger will be provided too as part of the Hardware purchase, but probably not with Tiger as a stand alone purchase.
With Panther, we had whatever was available as a free download from Apple's web site, but now, only iTune is a free download.
So, unless you go for a Tiger + iLife + iWork bundle, you won't get a bargain on iLife if you purchase Tiger alone...


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Then that explains why this OSX version is cheaper than the rest. They aren't giving you $hit with it. 

Good thing my new powerbook came bundled or I'd be pi$$ed.


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

iTunes and iMovie have come with every version of X; iPhoto was a freebie during Jag's reign. iDVD only came bundled with consumer Macs with SuperDrives (iMac, iBook) and Garageband got added to the mix with the introduction of iLife 04, which anyone could buy. The CD version of iLife 04 didn't include iDVD or GarageBand...

Now consumer machines are bundled with iLife 05, which is not included with prosumer Macs-PowerBooks and G5s; though iPhoto, iTunes and iMovie are part of the current X (Panther) install for all machines. Newer versions of iPhoto and iMovie (4 and 5) are only available via purchase of iLife (4 or 5). It will be interesting to see which versions install with Tiger...since it has QuickTime 7  
iTunes has always been free...


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

From Tiger's <A HREF="http://www.apple.com/macosx/techspecs/" Target="_blank">Tech Specs:</A>

Applications

Address Book 4
Automator
Calculator 4
Chess
Dashboard
Dictionary
DVD Player 4.5
Font Book 2
iCal 2
iChat*AV 3
Image Capture 3
Internet Connect
iSync 2
iTunes 4.7.1
Mail 2
Preview 3
QuickTime 7 Player
Safari 2
Sherlock
Stickies
System Preferences
TextEdit

Utilities

Activity Monitor
AirPort Admin Utility
AirPort Setup Assistant
Audio MIDI Setup
Bluetooth File Exchange
ColorSync Utility
Console
Digital Color Meter
Directory Access
Disk Utility
Faxing
FileVault
Grab
Grapher
Installer
Keychain Access
Migration Assistant
NetInfo Manager
Network Utility
ODBC Administrator
Printer Setup Utility
Setup Assistant
System Profiler
Terminal
VoiceOver Utility
X11


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

iMatt said:


> A Tiger + iLife + iWork bundle is available in Canada for $249, which is $99 off the three bought separately...


Add a few hundred, and they'll include a mini...  
I think mini sales will really take off now, unless potential buyers are now waiting for graphic card, drive and processor upgrades... and of course "for the bugs to be worked out", "is it really zippier?", etc.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

HJS said:


> Add a few hundred, and they'll include a mini...
> I think mini sales will really take off now, unless potential buyers are now waiting for graphic card, drive and processor upgrades... and of course "for the bugs to be worked out", "is it really zippier?", etc.


True, that software bundle is almost half the price of a mini, though the mini doesn't include iWork...but I've seen that as low as $49 educational.

So, HJS, how goes? Is it time for that beer yet?


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

iMatt said:


> A Tiger + iLife + iWork bundle is available in Canada for $249, which is $99 off the three bought separately.


Where did you see the bundle for $249? Apple Canada Store offers it for $299.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Since every Mac has come with iLife in some form or another for the last few years, do they really need to give it to us again in Tiger?


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Kirtland said:


> Where did you see the bundle for $249? Apple Canada Store offers it for $299.


I thought I saw it on the Apple site yesterday, but either it was a typo or I was seeing things. :nuts:


----------



## West Coast Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

According to the Apple Web Store the Powerbooks do include iLife 05.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

PosterBoy said:


> Since every Mac has come with iLife in some form or another for the last few years, do they really need to give it to us again in Tiger?


Anyone who bought their computer before 2004 and who hasn't bought iLife separately is likely to have iPhoto 2.x and iMovie 3.x, and no Garageband at all. So, yes, it would be <i>nice</i> if iLife were included in Tiger, and there are lots of us out here who only have iLife in a minimal, almost "legacy" form, but I have no problem with the fact that it isn't included, since these apps are clearly not part of the OS.


----------

